# Anybody get wooden ware from Beeline Apiearies in PA



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

What are their prices? Do they have a website? It's hard to beat the Mann Lake prices when you consider free freight.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I have purchased _*lots*_ of woodenware from them. I personally know the folks at the eastern location in PA. Very nice family; they are Mennonites, and their work ethic and customer service is flawless, in my experience. The prices are excellent as you noticed, and the quality is sky-high. Budget and commercial seem to be the same in my experience, and I have been quite pleased. They also have a new western branch; I believe it is in Washington. Their website is www.honeybeehabitat.com, but for whatever reason prices are better if ordered by phone directly from Beeline, than from Honey Bee Habitat, but only by a very small bit. You can call them and get a nice free catalog.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Deeps are 6.95, mediums are 4.95 and shallows are 4.50 and frames are .45 each. Even with the shipping quote they are considerably cheaper than Dadant and Kelley and I'm only about 60 miles from either of them.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Where in Washington are they located? I would love it if they were close to me! Thanks for the tips guys, I'll check them out!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I just looked up the Mann lake budget boxes and for 100 they are still $3 per box higher so even with freight they are $1.50 more. Sorry Lauri but the ad says that the prices are only good at the Pa. location but their address is 19019 Moon Rd SW, Rochester Wa. 360-280-5274


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

That's right; I was going to say Rochester. In their catalog it says their prices are the same at the WA location, but not all items that are available at PA are available in WA; the basic stuff (and a few more) is though.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"I have purchased lots of woodenware from them. I personally know the folks at the eastern location in PA. Very nice family; they are Mennonites, and their work ethic and customer service is flawless, in my experience. The prices are excellent as you noticed, and the quality is sky-high."

I'm envious!! How can they make quality boxes for so little money?
It crossed my mind that I have never seen an " automated" process to manufacture beekeeping equipment like supers and frames. To make boxes or frames requires some quality machines and to make them at this price I'm pretty certain that they have a low labour, automated way to make them.
Does anybody know? Maybe a YouTube?
thanks!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

any one know what type of pine they are using? I have bought from the armish and the pine was to soft and the boxes and frames don't take much abuse?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

The deep box is 9 1/2 most others are 9 5/8 If you start with them stay with them so you do not have bee space issues between different mfg.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Like I said, I ordered a couple of each for evaluation. Right now I am running between 35 and 40 hives and the equipment is mostly Walter Kelly and Dadant so I will be comparing to those when I get them. If I see any major differences I will post it here. I bought some nuc boxes from a place in Maryland a couple of years ago and they were half what everybody else charged. I'm always looking for a better deal. I make a lot of my own stuff when I get free wood but boxes and frames come out cheaper if you buy them.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

The local talk is that they are moving a branch to our area, somewhere around Mendon,Michigan. Looking forward to buying products off them.


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

Lauri said:


> Where in Washington are they located? I would love it if they were close to me! Thanks for the tips guys, I'll check them out!


http://sunnybeehoneyfarm.com/wp/?page_id=42 In Auburn


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

hemichuck

When you give feedback, please evaluate the finger joints. I've had some that were so tight that I had to use a big mallet to force them together and even split the wood on some. I like nice tight joints, but the ones I had were ridiculous. 

Thanks


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry about the lapse in time, I was up in Pa. after hurricane Sandy helping a powerline assesing crew for the last couple of weeks. I just came in last night and the boxes were sitting here. At first glance,the finger joints are very tight(like hammer with your fist tight) but I havnt had time to build a frame or compare them with any other stuff. I will try and get to it tomorrow.


----------



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

yes, they are moving to a location about halfway between mendon and three rivers, michigan. about five minutes away from my house! not only am i looking forward to shopping with them without shipping costs; they are hiring and i am thinking about applying!


----------

